# LWC info



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi

I received this PM and thought it might be useful to some of you 

Sharry xx



TraceySainsbury said:


> Hi Sharry
> 
> I am the counsellor at the London Women's Clinic, we've listened to patient feedback and are trialing an Inseminar just for single women, I've put the details int he clinic open day forum, but wanted you to be aware. We do a third of the UK's DIUI cycles and third of the London patients are single women, so my aim to ensure they are all aware of the support and resources available to them. All who attend counselling have info on the FF single women forum.
> 
> ...


/links


----------



## TraceySainsbury (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi Sharry

thank you for sharing, the next single women's Inseminar is Saturday 14th July. 

Tracey


----------

